# Last IUI and partner didn't produce a large enough sample



## pauby (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey Guys

I'm 35 and ttc for a year and a half but having no luck   

We've completed 2 IUI's  and our last IUI was supposed to be today but my partners sample wasn't large enough so we decided to leave it. I did an Ovulation Test Wednesday 12 Dec and had a smiley face and I've just done another and had the line.

My questions are

1. I had intercourse on Tuesday night (11th) and then had an ultrasound the next day......... If any sperm had made it in to my uterus, would they have been dislodged or killed during the scan? (do sperm show up on ultrasounds?)
2. If we have sex this evening............is it too late? would i have already ovulated? (i got a lh surge indicator yesterday and today)

Hope you can help and don't think I'm being a bit   

Thanks


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

No  so get in there and start jiggy every other day
Becky7 xx


----------



## pauby (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Becky7; the deed has been done again   . I hope his sperm had enough time to replenish............ 

Lets hope we have the best Christmas present ever.  

xxx


----------



## pauby (Dec 13, 2012)

And also would intercourse the same day as he did his sample mean that his sperm hasn't had time to replenish? 

I'm soooooo confused and have soooooo many q's.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Who know  who care  you done it and that the main thing and do it again tomorrow as a back up 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear your recent IUI couldn't go ahead but I definitely think you have done the right thing   since!  Would be a lovely Christmas present to find out you didn't need that IUI after all! 

Good Luck


----------



## pauby (Dec 13, 2012)

I know - I'm over thinking it :-/ - it just feels like it'll never happen.

Thanks again both of you x


----------

